# Professional powerwashing detergent / soap



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

What is everyone using to clean their decks, driveways, and siding? I assume there is much bestter stuff out there than what the big boxes sell


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

Bleach


----------



## Boortz86 (11 mo ago)

12.5% SH (bleach) is the most common chemical in exterior cleaning.

If you can't find that then get pool shock. Usually 10%.

Skip the big box store "outdoor bleach".

Siding needs .6-1%
Concrete .6-3%
Decks similar to siding


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

^^^^ What he said, more eloquently than me.


----------

